# Winterize mower do you run them dry or fill them and add sta-bil



## sheiraas (Jun 6, 2019)

For many of us winter has arrived. This year I picked up a new swardman. Do you guys run you mowers dry and leave them be or do you fill up with gas add sta bil? I know this has been talked about a million times but want to be sure with my new investment. PS thanks for all the fall nitrogen blitz info. My lawn is still green as could be even with temps in the 20's. It is finally shutting down but I hope it greens up earlier as well.

Thanks for a great season.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I add Biobor EB to the fuel in the can, mix it up, and then fill the tanks in all my machines. Biobor is what all the marine guys use, and it's much cheaper than StaBil.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

4 cycle: The best plan is to always run non-oxy high octane fuel (ie: 91 Premium) with 1 oz/gallon of Seafoam added to the can after purchase. No need to do anything else for winter. The non-oxy gas has no ethanol so there should be no water developed in it over time. Just to be clear, Seafoam does not displace water, but it clears carbon on small engines.

2 cycle: 2 cycle oil already has a stabilizer in it, so you don't need to do anything here either. Mix using the same "seafoam" gas from above.

It's not recommended to run an engine dry and let it sit because:
1. You never get all of the fuel out anyway
2. What is left will evaporate leaving a thin film of varnish in the bowl, in the jets, and on the walls of the carb. Eventually a good carb cleaning might be needed.

I keep the 2-cycle stuff in the garage and start them all for 2 minutes once per month through the winter to avoid any carb problems come Spring.

As for Sta-bil ... watch this: 

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MexPdjbg-H8[/media]


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I run ethanol free in everything now including the riding mower. I run the leaf blower and string trimmer out of fuel and haven't had any significant issues. The rider I leave whatever is in it at the end of the season. I try to make sure there is nothing in any of the cans except for what I need for the snowblower. No fuel stabilizer because nothing ever sits and fuel is generally always fresh.


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Run "em all dry. Never had an issue. Lucky maybe, but it has worked for me.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

I put stabil in the gas (E10) the entire last month or two I am using it because I don't really know when the last time of use will be (depends on weather). Then you don't really have to do anything else. Same with the boat.

Topping off the tank is supposed to help. Moisture in the air can condense and mix with the gas. Topping the tank helps prevent this.

I run E10 in everything. If you use Stabil all the time you never have to worry about "winterzing". Only takes 1oz per 2.5 gallons - very cheap.

***Don't forget to empty water out of lawn rollers and run antifreeze through power washer pumps. As well as disconnect hoses from the house and empty them of water if you want to use them in the winter for a carwash or something.

Lots of broken power washers on CL and FB marketplace come spring from cracked pumps!!!


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

If you attempt to run the engine "dry" I think it would shut off from the suction/pressure issues in the line, not from being dry. I don't think it is possible to run it dry.

Some carbs like Honda GX series have a handy float bowl drain that works well if you are so inclined.


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

TommyTester said:


> 4 cycle: The best plan is to always run non-oxy high octane fuel (ie: 91 Premium) with 1 oz/gallon of Seafoam added to the can after purchase. No need to do anything else for winter. The non-oxy gas has no ethanol so there should be no water developed in it over time. Just to be clear, Seafoam does not displace water, but it clears carbon on small engines.
> 
> 2 cycle: 2 cycle oil already has a stabilizer in it, so you don't need to do anything here either. Mix using the same "seafoam" gas from above.
> 
> ...


I run non-ethanol fuel with seafoam in all of my small engine machines. Never winterize the fuel and never have problems with them firing right up after an off-season. I try to remember to start them a couple times an off-season too. Which reminds me it is almost time to get the ice auger out of hibernation!


----------

